

New species of pterosaur found in mass grave, 47 specimens - andrewljohnson
http://www.cnet.com/news/new-species-of-flying-dinosaur-found-in-mass-grave/
Original paper: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.plosone.org&#x2F;article&#x2F;info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjournal.pone.0100005
======
andrewljohnson
Original paper linked in article:
[http://www.plosone.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjourna...](http://www.plosone.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjournal.pone.0100005)

